# Defiance Season 1 coming Oct 15 2013



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FROM THE PRODUCERS OF BATTLESTAR GALACTICA, CAPRICA AND FARSCAPE COMES

“DEFIANCE”: SEASON ONE


AVAILABLE OCTOBER 15, 2013 ON BLU-RAY™ AND DVD EACH WITH DIGITAL INCLUDING ULTRAVIOLET™
WITH NEVER-BEFORE-SEEN BONUS CONTENT FROM UNIVERSAL STUDIOS HOME ENTERTAINMENT

“A SMART, WELL-CRAFTED TV SHOW” – MO RYAN, HUFFINGTON POST

Universal City, California, July 23, 2013 – Combining epic scope with the intrigue of a small-town drama comes “Defiance”: Season One, the critically acclaimed action-packed tale of courage and survival. “Defiance”: Season One will be available to own on Blu-ray™ and DVD, each with Digital including Ultraviolet™ with collectible lenticular packaging for a limited time only on October 15, 2013 from Universal Studios Home Entertainment.

“Defiance”: Season One is the first-ever convergence of television and a multi-platform video game, featuring an interconnected world between the two mediums as they evolve together into one overall story. It’s 2046 and over 30 years have passed since aliens arrived, changing life on Earth forever. In the frontier town of Defiance, a drifter-turned-lawkeeper, Nolan (Grant Bowler, “True Blood”) and Mayor Rosewater (Julie Benz, “Dexter”) attempt to lead the human and alien residents through the prejudices and politics that threaten the fragile peace they’ve fought for. Watch every riveting episode back to back and uninterrupted, with exclusive bonus content including deleted scenes and exclusive featurettes that delve inside this incredible new world.

Also starring Stephanie Leonidas (MirrorMask), Tony Curran (Gladiator), Jaime Murray (“Warehouse 13”), Graham Greene (Dances with Wolves), and Mia Kirshner (“The L Word”), “Defiance”: Season One will introduce you to “a vibrant new world” (Meredith Woerner, iO9.com).

“Defiance”: Season One is executive produced by Kevin Murphy (“Desperate Housewives,” “Caprica,” “Hellcats”), who also serves as showrunner, Michael Taylor (“Battlestar Galactica”) and Rockne O’Bannon (“Farscape”). Scott Stewart (“Legion,” “Priest”) directed the pilot; Michael Nankin (“Battlestar Galactica”) will serve as supervising producer/director on the series. “Defiance”: Season One is produced by Universal Cable Productions.

Blu-ray™ disc unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring perfect hi-def picture and hi-def sound. Digital including UltraViolet™ is a revolutionary new way for fans to collect their movies and TV shows in the cloud. UltraViolet™ lets consumers instantly stream and download to tablets, smartphones, computers and TVs.

EXCLUSIVE BONUS FEATURES (BLU-RAY™ and DVD):
· DELETED SCENES

· GAG REEL

· DEFIANCE: A Transmedia Revolution – Bring the worlds of TV and gaming together

· MAKING DEFIANCE

· BEHIND THE SCENES WITH JESSE RATH – An inside look on the set of “Defiance”


TECHNICAL INFORMATION – BLU-RAY™:
Street Date: October 15, 2013
Copyright: 2013 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.
Selection Number: 61127281 (U.S.), 61127282 (CAN)
Running time: 9 Hours 32 Minutes
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 Widescreen
Rating: N/A
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH
Sound: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1

TECHNICAL INFORMATION – DVD:
Street Date: October 15, 2013
Copyright: 2013 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.
Selection Number: 61124788 (U.S.), 61126099 (CAN)
Running time: 9 Hours 32 Minutes
Layers: Dual Layer
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 Anamorphic Widescreen
Rating: N/A
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH
Sound: Dolby Digital 5.1


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I tried to watch it, but just could not get into it. I was so looking forward to it too, but after the first 3-4 episodes, I bailed. It just never did anything for me.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> I tried to watch it, but just could not get into it. I was so looking forward to it too, but after the first 3-4 episodes, I bailed. It just never did anything for me.


awwwwwwww, it looked soooooooooo promising from the trailers. *sadface


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey... you may love it. 

I really had a hard time looking at the weird face on Irisa... very disturbing for me. Then it just seemed like it wasn't going anywhere. Too much weird for me.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I stuck it out and I would give it a 6 or 7 out of 10.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, I watched it for a few episodes and lost interest in it.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I watch it because I love Sci-Fi, but I do get a little tired of it. It does seem to take an undo amout of time to develope the storyline which in real life would not likey play out as portrayed. Needs to move faster with more high tech finds. Same with Grimm, Continueum, Falling Skies, Warehouse 13...they get a bit hard to keep watching.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Falling Skies... now there's a slow moving plot line.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Boring. (My apologies to fans of the show).


----------

